# Looking for a printer



## Ron Burgundy (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

I've recently started doing some wedding photography for friends and am thinking of moving into the area. I'm looking for advice on a printer to purchase.

I'm a Canon fan and i'd like to go with them if possible.

I'll wait to do different sizes for albums so i need to keep that in mind,

Ron.

Just realised this is in thr wrong area as i'm using a digital camera.........could someone move it to the proper area, \


Thanks


----------

